# Dtg Printing In Nc?



## robsonet (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi to all...

I would like to know: Is there anyone with a DTG printer around Charlotte, NC which can print also in dark shirts, willing to do any contract printing? 
Please let me know ASAP>
Thanks,

Robson


----------



## 4day2day (Mar 23, 2007)

i see no one has answer you, im in israel and i use a Kornit printer that prints on black/ dark shirts, low cost $10 including the tshirt, shipping depends on the quantity, no minimum order, if your interested let me know


----------



## jaembroidery (Oct 14, 2005)

We are in Eastern North North Carolina and would be very interested in doing your contract work. We have 2 Flexi-jet machines and both do lights and dark color printing on light and dark shirts.

Contact me for quotes and we can work out specifics

Allen Dennie
J&A Embroidery/Screenprinting
252-823-3314
[email protected]


----------

